# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  assi-stelle in der KFO - Wartezeit und Verdienst

## anna1708

leute, mal eine frage, weil ich da gerchteweise viel gehrt habe in letzter zeit...
fr eine assi-stelle in der kfo in einer klinik - wie lange wartet man im schnitt darauf, bzw. wie lange habt ihr gewartet? 
habe in den letzten tagen werte von 1 bis 5 jahren gehrt und auch, dass stellen z.t. nicht bezahlt werden. wrde nur gern wissen, wie das bei anderen so aussieht. 
weiterbildungsstellen in der praxis scheint es ja wie sand am meer zu geben, aber klinik scheint wohl echt ein problem zu sein.
danke fr's teilen von erfahrungen!

----------


## jan_mediklin

5 Jahre hab ich auch schon gehrt. Die KFO-Abteilungen, die ich kennen gelernt habe, waren meist ziemlich klein mit 2-3 Assistenten.

----------

